# Sensory Processng disorder



## Lisapurple216 (Sep 17, 2015)

SPD is one of those codes that doesn't cross to ICD 10, the closet thing I've found is F88 Other disorders of psychological development.  Any thoughts? I'm not sure this is really the code I want. Thank you for any help you can give.


----------

